# Multiple Procedure Help Please!



## cmac (Jul 2, 2009)

A patient was seen in our office and had Cryotherapy (CPT 17000 + 17003) and also had an excision the same day. 2 different diagnosis, 2 different procedures. Medicare paid for the Cryotherapy but denied the Excision. I refiled the excision (11441) with a 51 modifier but they denied it as well. Does anyone know how to get this paid? Denial reason code is M80 - Not covered when performed during the same session/date as a previously processed service for the patient. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 2, 2009)

11441-59 should do it...


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2009)

you need a 59 modifer on the 11441 also be careful that you link only the dx that pertains to each code.


----------

